
Looking for Beta testers for Sneakster - mgoldstein2284
Hi we released a new messaging app called Sneakster on itunes. Anyone interested in beta testing it?  We also want to grow the team...
======
raooll
Be anonymous. Be a Sneakster. Couldn't find anything from the website. Could
you please share what the app is exactly besides being anonymous ?

